# There you are, enjoying your DSLR.....



## oldbloke (20 Jun 2013)

...when you spot this.
How the heck has that got there, dammit.


IMG_4614 by threequartersky, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jun 2013)

That's a great capture - it's all about the pin-sharp eyes! Rummynose are one of the toughest fish to photograph IME. Them and celestial pearl danios.

Have you used overhead flash?


----------



## oldbloke (20 Jun 2013)

Thanks for that, BUT......that's all well and good but what about that white spot on it's head?????!!!!

No flash George, but 800 ISO.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jun 2013)

I didn't even notice - sorry!

I hope it isn't early signs of whitespot... Was that your reason behind posting the photo? Sorry, but the thread title wasn't very clear...


----------



## oldbloke (20 Jun 2013)

I was just trying to build up the atmosphere.....!!!!
Yes it was and yes, I have a nasty feeling it is. Can't think what else it could be.

It's come in off those plants from Dobbies!!!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Jun 2013)

It normally appears on finagle first. Not normally on the head. What do the others look like? 


And yes it's a good shot mate!


----------



## oldbloke (20 Jun 2013)

Thanks Ian, very kind.
The last time I photographed fish in an aquarium would be in the 80's. We used a thing called film in those days. It's a bit easier now.......!!!
The rest look ok at the mo, though I have seen the odd one rubbing.


----------



## oldbloke (20 Jun 2013)

IMG_4624 by threequartersky, on Flickr


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (20 Jun 2013)

Wow, amazing shots pal, I must try and save for a nice camera

I am havng white spot week at the moment, a new batch of cardinal tetra purchased last weekend showed signs this Monday,lost 2 of the new fish found stuck to the outside of my circulation pump one Tues night and another weds after returning from work,  anyway tank dosed, yuk...I hate it, no shrimp loss or further fish so far, and none of my existing fish seem to be affected even the baby mollies, fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Jun 2013)

Again, that's a nice pic! 

What I meant was, that you'll sometimes see white spot on the other fish you bought. 

Also, rummys tend to have a greenish spot on their heads where that spot is.


----------



## oldbloke (20 Jun 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> Wow, amazing shots pal, I must try and save for a nice camera
> 
> I am havng white spot week at the moment, a new batch of cardinal tetra purchased last weekend showed signs this Monday,lost 2 of the new fish found stuck to the outside of my circulation pump one Tues night and another weds after returning from work, anyway tank dosed, yuk...I hate it, no shrimp loss or further fish so far, and none of my existing fish seem to be affected even the baby mollies, fingers crossed for you mate


 
Thanks for that. What cure are you using?
The camera is for sale in the sales section BTW!


----------



## oldbloke (20 Jun 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Again, that's a nice pic!
> 
> What I meant was, that you'll sometimes see white spot on the other fish you bought.
> 
> Also, rummys tend to have a greenish spot on their heads where that spot is.


 
Thanks Ian.
Yes, appreciate what you mean. I think I can see the odd spot now.
We will see.


----------



## oldbloke (20 Jun 2013)

Appreciate what you are saying.


----------



## NanoJames (20 Jun 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Also, rummys tend to have a greenish spot on their heads where that spot is.


 I agree with Ian here. My shoal of rummy noses quite often have silver spots on their bodies. I wouldn't worry about it. If it starts spreading to the fins, you may want to start dosing something. Bare in mind though, if you have shrimps, some medicines contain copper which is deadly to them!


----------



## oldbloke (20 Jun 2013)

NanoJames said:


> I agree with Ian here. My shoal of rummy noses quite often have silver spots on their bodies. I wouldn't worry about it. If it starts spreading to the fins, you may want to start dosing something. Bare in mind though, if you have shrimps, some medicines contain copper which is deadly to them!


Thanks for your advice. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (20 Jun 2013)

oldbloke said:


> Thanks for that. What cure are you using?
> The camera is for sale in the sales section BTW!


 
Hi, I'm using the Interpet Anti White Spot, used it once before after doing much research and asking others if it would be safe, it was still somewhat worrying the first time but I can honestly say it has no effect on my herd of cherries and even the new arrivals are fine, it does make your water greenish blue for a while but soon clears.  I have a 260 Vicenza bow front and dose 25ml in some warm water to allow it to fully mix before gently tipping over the surface of the water, it's a 2 x dose routine, second dose in 4 days.  It can get in the way of weekly water changes as my 4th day will be this Saturday and I usually do a 130 litre change Sunday, I may do the change and then re dose after on Sunday, this way my ei routine will be able to continue as normal

I'd hold off for a couple of days though and not rush to it, as Ian and James say, best to be sure first as it's messy and it may not be needed mate.

Chin up


----------



## oldbloke (20 Jun 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> Hi, I'm using the Interpet Anti White Spot, used it once before after doing much research and asking others if it would be safe, it was still somewhat worrying the first time but I can honestly say it has no effect on my herd of cherries and even the new arrivals are fine, it does make your water greenish blue for a while but soon clears. I have a 260 Vicenza bow front and dose 25ml in some warm water to allow it to fully mix before gently tipping over the surface of the water, it's a 2 x dose routine, second dose in 4 days. It can get in the way of weekly water changes as my 4th day will be this Saturday and I usually do a 130 litre change Sunday, I may do the change and then re dose after on Sunday, this way my ei routine will be able to continue as normal
> 
> I'd hold off for a couple of days though and not rush to it, as Ian and James say, best to be sure first as it's messy and it may not be needed mate.
> 
> Chin up


Many thanks for that. Think I've spotted another spot. Will have a look in the morning and get another pic up.
 Thanks again.


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Jun 2013)

I've used interpet anti white spot at full dose with clown loach. They didn't like it but I have not had any losses. I did 80% water change then added it to tank every 4days and carried on for 2 weeks after last white spot fell off. I'm not sure but don't think it has copper in it


----------



## oldbloke (21 Jun 2013)

IMG_4670 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Thanks BC.
Looks like this confirms it. Dorsal fin on left fish.


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Jun 2013)

A bit of reading for you. My treatment of white spot on my clowns was a little over the top but it was a last resort after been plagued for 6 months of treating at half dose because clowns are sensitive to treatments

Cause, Treatment, and Prevention of Ich in Freshwater Fish


----------



## oldbloke (21 Jun 2013)

Nice one Andy, cheers.


----------



## dean (25 Jun 2013)

Does anyone just crank up the temperature ?


----------



## Claire (25 Jun 2013)

Yup. Temperature increase speeds up the life cycle of the Ich. I dose as well though to be doubley sure


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Jun 2013)

Cranking temp doesnt kill it on its own, it just
Shortens the treatment time. If you just heat tank youll make problem much worse more quickly. read link in my earlier post


----------



## LindaN (23 Jul 2013)

There are white spots all over this picture. Could just be minute marks on the glass. I don't think this is white spot and many fish have the odd iridescent scale at certain angles often making you jump off the sofa grabbing your glasses to have a check!


----------

